# New Site Free Patterns



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.knittychick.com/free_knit_crochet_baby_patterns.htm


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> http://www.knittychick.com/free_knit_crochet_baby_patterns.htm


Wow! Everything you could ever want for babies. Thanks for the great link.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link!!! It has helped me a lot since I am in the middle of knitting for 2 babies due in August and both will be living in the NW corner of Montana.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep those needles clicking ladies!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a complete site with so many choices. Thanks. Just what I need...... MORE wonderful patterns....


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you! Bookmarked for future browsing!


----------



## Jonixon (Oct 30, 2011)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes great site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm concerned that this is not a new collection. The first pattern I clicked on was a GeoCities pattern which site has been closed for years, at least 5. Back when I first started collecting patterns on line I also collected a virus. A word to the wise.


----------



## caps and wraps (Feb 27, 2012)

YOU ARE DOING WONDERFUL WORK. KEEP IT UP. Gail


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks !!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Thank you! Bookmarked for future browsing!


Hello sjbowers,
can you share the pattern in your avatar?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Heavens. What a lot of patterns. Will have to wait 'til a rainy day to look at them all. The one's I have viewed are lovely. Thanks.


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks I'm always looking for new patterns


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow! What a collection of patterns. Seems to have everything you could possibly need for a baby.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Now all I need are some Grandchildren. But I need to have at least my son get married within the year.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Ooooohhhh. What a great site. Thank you. My neighbors just found out they are expecting after many years of hoping, and I am so excited to make something for them.I have selected three items and just might do all of them!!!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you, Anni329.
Always looking for more patterns.
Ahhhh ! Now I need more yarn.
LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love this site, thanks for posting.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh JOY! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks so much, Anni


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> http://www.knittychick.com/free_knit_crochet_baby_patterns.htm


Thanks so much


----------



## katmeister (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice site. Bookmarked it for future use! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gamastein (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks soo much for this link.It has everything!!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful site - that added to my browsing time


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Great site, thank you so much. But, I spent too much time over there.


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Great find! I'll be restocking my bookmarks....


----------



## Tartantoes (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting this site. It has loads of patterns.
However what I am looking for does not seem to be there.
I am after a pattern for a baby cocoon. Have you noticed one anywhere...


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Tartantoes said:


> Thanks for posting this site. It has loads of patterns.
> However what I am looking for does not seem to be there.
> I am after a pattern for a baby cocoon. Have you noticed one anywhere...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-2960-1.html


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw one on that site. Also, have you checked ravelry.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Desktopped this site- thanks, sooooo many- probably all one could ever want for baby!!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks so much that site is great V


----------



## Tartantoes (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I have found a lovely
cocoon on http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858&cps=21191

I cannot see now who suggested this site but thanks v m ...


----------

